# Ruby turns 3 yrs old today



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I can't believe our Christmas Eve baby is already 3 yrs old. She has grown up to become such a lovely lady. Just seems like yesterday we got her. 

She will have a big year coming up with getting to meet her new (human) brother soon in February. I can't wait to see them become life long pals.

Happy Birthday sweet girl!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Cool. Happy birthday.

RubyRoo and I share birthdays. 

She will be a great "big sister" to her little brother no doubt. 

Give her a birthday present that isn't wrapped in Christmas paper or tell her to pick one out from the gifts under the tree. :

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ruby.
One of my daughters was born right after Christmas. 
We always made sure she still had her special day, she turns 21 this year.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Ruby and RBD!


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

Happy birthday. May you enjoy all life brings


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Both of you!! 
RubyRoo and RBD, and many many more!! ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Have a great third birthday Ruby... Darcy sends all her very best birthday wishes.


----------

